#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Thais beating up their wifes in public.

## Scottish Gary

I have just read a story in the Bangkok Post about an Aussie in Phuket who tried to stop a Thai kicking seven shades of shit out his wife in the middle of the road. Needless to say the Thai and his mates then turned on the good Samaritan from down under and kicked him into a hospital bed. 
I have seen Thai men kick and punch their women before in public places and it always sickens me. They just dont care who sees them and its also shocking the way passing Thais just nonchalantly wander past as if its not happening.
The question is would you intervene?

----------


## yortyiam

I would hate myself for not going to the aid of anyone who was being attacked, but as the story behind the post highlights, it can be very dangerous to get involved in the business of feuding Thais. I reckon self preservation would stop me tbh.

----------


## tomcat

> The question is would you intervene?


of course not: not my culture, not my business: no need to stick a do-gooder caucasian nose into a local fracas...

----------


## Dillinger

Ive intervened  outside a nightclub with the bouncer kicking his wife in the head.  I did it really calmly and had a laugh with him earlier in the night

I think id walk away next time. Not worth putting your life on the line for

----------


## Pragmatic

Have seen it once when the next door neighbour was trying to take the head off his wife with a machete. Another story. 
What pisses me off is/was when Immigration came round to our houses  the other year. I had to have 2 villagers there in attendance to verify one thing and another. And one of the questions to my wife, well two, was do I 'treat her well and give her money.' Fcuking hypocrites.

----------


## Latindancer

One does not always have to physically intervene. 
Onlookers may be able to stop something like this by very obviously videoing and/or yelling. Doesn't always work, but worth a try.

----------


## tomcat

> Onlookers may be able to stop something like this by very obviously videoing and/or yelling


or perhaps a quick rendition of Nessun Dorma...

----------


## CaptainNemo

I've witnessed this in Laoland, and I froze, but then I knew there were pistols around, and I worried that I may have been part of the problem - a jealousy thing. I think with hindsight, I did the safest thing by doing nothing; but I would probably want to notify local authories discretely. It is morally dubious, to not intervene, but imagine if you ended up dead, and the woman got beat up anyway, and felt guilty about getting you killed (not that I'm attributing blame, but a person could feel that way). Let the locals fix it.

----------


## Thedogsbollix

If the Thais themselves do not intervene why would a round eye ever want to go there.

On top of that if ya did get involved and then battered fuk out off no Thai would help you.

Leave the animals to their Zoo is the only answer.   

Only one way to live in this shithouse and that is to simply not give one fuk about anything Thai related and mind ya own business.

Works brilliantly for me.

----------


## AntRobertson

Can honestly say I've never seen anything of the sort in all my time here. A few minor scuffles between some dudes, but that's it.

Actually now that I think about it the worst case of domestic violence I've heard of was between an Italian guy and his wife I met briefly once that tragically resulted in a murder-suicide.

----------


## hick

Stepped in twice.  Once in Gorea and once in Thighland.

On both occasions, the friends magically appeared, jumped in and said long nose was beaten to a pulp and became a part of the street.

It wasn't pretty.  I don't recommend it.  One ended in hospitalization.

Also, each time the poor, beaten waif left (what appeared to be willingly) with her knight in beating armor.

----------


## redhaze

> of course not: not my culture, not my business: no need to stick a do-gooder caucasian nose into a local fracas...


Yeah.....but a woman getting beaten up by a man is always someone else's business. Same with a child getting beaten. IMHO. That being said....




> I think id walk away next time. Not worth putting your life on the line for





> Stepped in twice. Once in Gorea and once in Thighland.
> 
> On both occasions, the friends magically appeared, jumped in and said long nose was beaten to a pulp and became a part of the street


These are fair points worth taking into consideration.

Just to be clear Jimbo, you are the "said long nose" in these situations?

----------


## hick

Yeah.  I accomplished exactly two things by intervening...(really in both cases I didn't feel I had a choice ~ was already involved)

....jack and shit

----------


## Dragonfly

> I have just read a story in the Bangkok Post about an Aussie in Phuket who tried to stop a Thai kicking seven shades of shit out his wife in the middle of the road. Needless to say the Thai and his mates then turned on the good Samaritan from down under and kicked him into a hospital bed. 
> I have seen Thai men kick and punch their women before in public places and it always sickens me. They just dont care who sees them and its also shocking the way passing Thais just nonchalantly wander past as if its not happening.
> The question is would you intervene?


would you jump in the chimpanzee cage if one of them was beating the hell out of his female ? of course not, so why would you do it here ?

don't mess with monkeys, period, until they reach the age of civlization

----------


## tomcat

> .but a woman getting beaten up by a man is always someone else's business.


a whiff of sexism noted...what about a dog getting beaten by a man? What about 3 youths beating an elderly man? Best to walk away before something is seen that can't be unseen...

----------


## redhaze

> a whiff of sexism noted


Nah, if it was a female bodybuilder I'd have no such compunction. I don't like an unfair fight, not when the bigger person is the one doing the beating. This mindset doesn't come without risk I'll admit that. Sometimes you hope it can be defused with words.

I've never seen this situation happen in Thailand for what that is worth. But it happens everywhere I don't doubt that




> What about 3 youths beating an elderly man?


Yeah that would qualify for an intervention. On principle. Not saying I would do it, but I would at least consider weighing the odds of successfully preventing the beatdown. That's a tough one though because three against one. But one youth beating an elderly man, on the other hand, yeah I mean do what you can.




> Yeah. I accomplished exactly two things by intervening...(really in both cases I didn't feel I had a choice ~ was already involved)
> 
> ....jack and shit


Yeah this is unfortunate. Its the same bullshit everywhere though. People stay with abusers. 

You still did the right thing. Its like when you give money to homeless people you don't really worry about what they are gonna spend it on if you see what I'm saying. You just do what you think is best at the time and whatever else is just what happens.

----------


## tomcat

> I don't like an unfair fight


few folks do, but always remember where you are and who you are...

----------


## redhaze

Same applies in America really. Plenty of guns, and the people are generally bigger and just as pissed off.

I wouldn't dismiss intervention on principle, but I agree you gotta be careful and double so as a foreigner.

----------


## hick

> Its like when you give money to homeless people you don't really worry about what they are gonna spend it on if you see what I'm saying. You just do what you think is best at the time and whatever else is just what happens.


Well, I got a little too involved with that once as well, in Bkk.  Was threatened over the phone by a private number.  They really are owned.  

Moral: Just give bits of food, but DO NOT try to organize a soup kitchen!

----------


## redhaze

LMAO, truer words...

----------


## taxexile

> The question is would you intervene?


my wifes parents lived in a small narrow sub soi off one of the main sukhumvit sois, the soi is too narrow for cars. about ten years ago it was populated by a wide variety of characters, most of them not so great although these days it has improved somewhat. the soi was a kind of a self contained little community.

one day, whilst sitting in the front room of the house, it was a thai shophouse that opens up completely at the front right on to the soi, they ran a small ma and pa shop from the front room, i heard a scuffle  and went to the entrance to see what was going on.

in the soi there was a large thai yelling and man beating hell out of a young thai girl who was on her knees crying, wai-ing, and shielding herself from the onslaught. 

seeing this a red mist came over me and i rushed out, my in laws tried to hold me back but i pushed them away and out i went and started yelling at this man to stop what he was doing and tried to take the stick from him. 

he was shocked and looking up at me stopped the beating at which point the girl got up, thanked me profusely and ran off out of the soi like a scaled cat.

the thai man then turned his attention to me, suddenly all the shutters in the soi started closing as the neighbours hurriedly closed their houses. i couldnt really understand what was going on and the thai man started yelling at me and coming at me with the stick. i  noticed a gun in his belt. 

at that moment my mother in law came out wai-ing madly and spoke to the man in beseeching terms for a couple of minutes and dragged me back into the house.

back in the house when things had cooled off a bit the situation was explained to me.

the big thai man was the sois enforcer. he controlled the criminal element that lived in the soi, he knew the local police, he operated the money lending, the motorcycle taxis and the drug sellers who operated in the soi and paid off the police. 

because of him, even though thieves and low-lives lived in the soi, there had never been a theft or any violence against anyone who lived there. men had died at his hand. he was untouchable. 

the girl who was on the receiving end of the beating had come into his territory to deal pills one too may times and hence the beating. 

and by my intervention i had made him lose face in the soi and the family were worried about the consequences. my mother in law went to his apartment to try to smooth things over, he was known for his foul temper and unpredictability.

an hour later she returned, she had explained to him my naivety about local customs and my chivalry was not to be confused with an attack on his status in the soi.

i was advised to keep a low profile for a while and if i ever bumped into him in the soi i should apologise to him.

that was the first and last time i intervene in anything going off between anybody in this country.

----------


## thaimeme

Savages.


Another continuing civilising mission is in order.
That'll set 'em straight.

----------


## tomcat

> that was the first and last time i intervene in anything going off between anybody in this country.


...and yet, there are still falang who see themselves as white knights leaping to the rescue of damsels in distress: gross acts of cultural imperialism...

----------


## Pragmatic

> and yet, there are still falang who see themselves as white knights leaping to the rescue of damsels in distress: gross acts of cultural imperialism...


Yep I was one of them. Due to the fact children were involved in the physical violence being dished out to their mother. 
I'm not going to rewrite my story as I posted it before on a similar thread. But to anyone who can stand by and see a child watch her mother being hacked at with a machete isn't right in the head. I'm not Thai. I don't stand and watch and take pictures.

----------


## tomcat

> I'm not Thai


...exactly: move on...

----------


## Pragmatic

> .exactly: move on...


But I have a conscience.

----------


## tomcat

...leave it at the airport...pick it up on your way out...

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by tomcat
> 
> .exactly: move on...
> 
> 
> But I have a conscience.


Not from my observations.
Perspectives will vary, won't they?
 ::chitown::

----------


## DJ Pat

> Originally Posted by taxexile
> 
> that was the first and last time i intervene in anything going off between anybody in this country.
> 
> 
> ...and yet, there are still falang who see themselves as white knights leaping to the rescue of damsels in distress: gross acts of cultural imperialism...



As much as it hurts to see it, it just ain't my business in Thailand.
You won't ever get any thanks for it, and the natives will never see the moral side of your chivalrous act.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by tomcat
> 
> and yet, there are still falang who see themselves as white knights leaping to the rescue of damsels in distress: gross acts of cultural imperialism...
> 
> 
> Yep I was one of them. Due to the fact children were involved in the physical violence being dished out to their mother. 
> I'm not going to rewrite my story as I posted it before on a similar thread. But to anyone who can stand by and see a child watch her mother being hacked at with a machete isn't right in the head. I'm not Thai. I don't stand and watch and take pictures.


...but you have to be prepared to go all the way, that's the scenario you are contemplating. You can't just do a little boy intervention; it has to be a big hairy man intervention... and that is the heaviest of heavy shit.

----------


## DrB0b

> I have just read a story in the Bangkok Post about an Aussie in Phuket who tried to stop a Thai kicking seven shades of shit out his wife in the middle of the road. Needless to say the Thai and his mates then turned on the good Samaritan from down under and kicked him into a hospital bed. 
> I have seen Thai men kick and punch their women before in public places and it always sickens me. They just dont care who sees them and its also shocking the way passing Thais just nonchalantly wander past as if its not happening.
> The question is would you intervene?


I have never seen a Thai beating up their partner. I have seen women getting beaten by their partners several times in Britain, always in North-Eastern England or Scotland. I have always called the police. I have never intervened. I have intervened when I've seen people beating children, that was never a conscious decision, those times have been the only times in my life when Ive completely lost control.

----------


## bobo746

She might have deserved it.
What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?
Nothing you have told her twice already.
 ::spin::

----------


## bobo746

^  :Sorry1:

----------


## Pragmatic

> As much as it hurts to see it, it just ain't my business in Thailand. You won't ever get any thanks for it, and the natives will never see the moral side of your chivalrous act.


 Whilst I agree with every word you say it's hard to believe you wouldn't have got involved on the night I got involved. I couldn't stand there and watch a man kill his wife whilst their 2 children watched also. In fact they weren't watching, they were trying to stop him without success.
And did I get any thanks afterwards? No. 8-9 years later none of the family have spoken to me or my wife. Would I do it again? Until it happens one cannot be sure, but I think I would as long it's not my next door neighbours.   :Smile:

----------


## tomcat

> Would I do it again?


not if you live and learn...



> Until it happens one cannot be sure, but I think I would as long it's not my next door neighbours.


more living and learning needed...

----------


## redhaze

Nothing wrong with saving a mother's life and sparring her kids seeing her die. Thanks or otherwise.....

----------


## DrB0b

> Nothing wrong with saving a mother's life and sparring her kids.


Why would you save the mother's life and then pick a fight with her kids? Very strange behaviour.

----------


## redhaze

:drumroll:

----------


## DrB0b

> :drumroll:


:emojifail:

----------


## redhaze

I don't even know whether a drumroll emoji exists here. But I doubt that would be the code for it in any case

:whoosh:

----------


## CaptainNemo

:ffs:

----------


## redhaze

:zwap:

----------


## Norton

> I have never seen a Thai beating up their partner. I have seen women getting beaten by their partners several times in Britain, always in North-Eastern England or Scotland


Damn it Bob. You're ruining a perfectly good Thai bashing exercise posting this nonsense. It's common knowlege the enlightened among us are superior to the savages who inhabit Thailand. 

No way would a proper Brit ever beat his wife. You were either hallucinating when you saw such a thing or you saw one of those low life darkie immigrant types beating their wife.

----------


## thaimeme

> I have never seen a Thai beating up their partner.


Nor I, as it's extremely rare.

A notion largely born of myth.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Nothing wrong with a great loud howling yell at the right moment...Freezes "the action" for a second, anyway...

----------


## CaptainNemo

^
yeah, but we know that violence works differently in the east from in the west... in the west it's about humiliation; in the east it tends to be more of a life and death scenario.

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> I have never seen a Thai beating up their partner. I have seen women getting beaten by their partners several times in Britain, always in North-Eastern England or Scotland
> 
> 
> Damn it Bob. You're ruining a perfectly good Thai bashing exercise posting this nonsense. It's common knowlege the enlightened among us are superior to the savages who inhabit Thailand. 
> 
> No way would a proper Brit ever beat his wife. You were either hallucinating when you saw such a thing or you saw one of those low life darkie immigrant types beating their wife.


Ah right. Ok. Yeah, thirty of them joined in from surrounding bars but then rode off on two honda waves after I gave them a good slapping! Cowards!!!!


will that do?

----------


## BaitongBoy

Not enough Hondas to wave at...But nice try...

----------


## Norton

^^Much better. Thank you. I can now finish my morning coffee and start the day confident in my inate superiority over the local savages.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I can now finish my morning coffee and start the day confident in my inate superiority over the local savages.


Not that horrible, locally brewed, tosh from somewhere like Waawee Coffee is it?

Horrible stuff, Thais don't know how to make coffee (or anything else)!

----------


## redhaze

I've never seen it happen either. Doubt its more common than anywhere else

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Norton
> 
> I can now finish my morning coffee and start the day confident in my inate superiority over the local savages.
> 
> 
> Not that horrible, locally brewed, tosh from somewhere like Waawee Coffee is it?
> 
> Horrible stuff, Thais don't know how to make coffee (or anything else)!


I like wawee. You are clearly a fascist! You are leveraging your white mans privileges over ethnic coffee brewing lesbian cooperatives and I demand my safe space and that you be no-platformed!!!!

----------


## AntRobertson

> I like wawee


Pffft!

Thai-coffee-ophile!

----------


## DrB0b

hmmmm, my spell-checker suggested Neo-Platonism for no-platformed. I'm quite impressed with this new phone.

----------


## AntRobertson

> hmmmm, my spell-checker suggested Neo-Platonism for no-platformed. I'm quite impressed with this new phone


Clearly not a Thai phone then. Thais haven't invented or contributed a single thing to humanity dontchaknow.

Think about _that_ when drinking your inferior wawee coffee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> hmmmm, my spell-checker suggested Neo-Platonism for no-platformed. I'm quite impressed with this new phone
> 
> 
> Clearly not a Thai phone then. Thais haven't invented or contributed a single thing to humanity dontchaknow.
> 
> Think about _that_ when drinking your inferior wawee coffee!


I'm quite happy to let them have neoplatonism if they want it. It's only ever caused trouble in the west and was indirectly responsible for the Matrix movies. I'd happily swap it for a recipe for a decent gai yang marinade.

----------


## AntRobertson

> neoplatonism


I had to use my superior Western brain to Google that because I had no clue what it meant. Still don't really. Maybe I'm Thai??  :Confused:

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> neoplatonism
> 
> 
> I had to use my superior Western brain to Google that because I had no clue what it meant. Still don't really. Maybe I'm Thai??


Could be. Do you have a recipe for a good gai yang marinade? I can offer you a choice of several barely used philosophical systems in exchange.  Doing a special deal on Epicureanism today, if you take it in the next hour I'll  throw in Thomism for nothing.  Can't say fairer than that, eh?

----------


## AntRobertson

Well OK, that sounds like a fair enough deal but if I am actually Thai I'm going to have to think a way to rip you off someway, somehow - because as a Thai I'm obligated to take advantage of your intellectually superior Western brain with my rat-cunning Thai brain.

It's not personal though you understand. Anyway, can I interest you in this double-priced bit of kitsch?

----------


## DrB0b

> Well OK, that sounds like a fair enough deal but if I am actually Thai I'm going to have to think a way to rip you off someway, somehow - because as a Thai I'm obligated to take advantage of your intellectually superior Western brain with my rat-cunning Thai brain.
> 
> It's not personal though you understand. Anyway, can I interest you in this double-priced bit of kitsch?


To be honest I was hoping to buy some gemstones. I understand that today is the Kings birthday so there are big discounts on precious stones for today only. Perhaps you could point me in the direction of a reputable dealer?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Perhaps you could point me in the direction of a reputable dealer?


Yes, my brother just so happens to own a gem shop.

You, farang, you come with me now...

----------


## Stumpy

> Can honestly say I've never seen anything of the sort in all my time here. A few minor scuffles between some dudes, but that's it.


Same here. I have never seen that behavior here ever and I have been all over the place. Now someone at work showed me some online vid where some guy did that to his GF/Wife but I have no idea where it even was. 

Would I intervene here? Completely depends on situation and circumstances.

Bottom line, Men that hit women are cowards.

----------


## tomcat

> Men that hit women are cowards


and...?

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by JPPR2
> 
> Men that hit women are cowards
> 
> 
> and...?


Eventually, climb the ladder to become heads-of-state, powerful corporate CEOs, corrupt politicians, spoiled princes sired by demigod kings, multi-media moguls, popular and grossly overpaid film stars, influential Generals-cum-war-lunatics, coddled and insecure rich boys who become presidents, scholars who consider themselves all that but really aren't, etc, etc....
 :Wink:

----------


## Latindancer

^ Ah...psychopaths. Yes...they seem to have taken over the world.

----------


## PeeCoffee

> I have just read a story in the Bangkok Post about an Aussie in Phuket who tried to stop a Thai kicking seven shades of shit out his wife in the middle of the road. Needless to say the Thai and his mates then turned on the good Samaritan from down under and kicked him into a hospital bed. 
> 
> The question is would you intervene?


If the man's mates didn't stop him then exactly why would you as a foreigner step into the fray ?
(That holds true in many nations and cultures. For instance try it on in Mejico , Señor Gringo.)

Possibly he caught her with another Aussie...you know as "they all look alike"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## HocusPocus

> If the Thais themselves do not intervene why would a round eye ever want to go there.
> 
> On top of that if ya did get involved and then battered fuk out off no Thai would help you.
> 
> Leave the animals to their Zoo is the only answer.   
> 
> Only one way to live in this shithouse and that is to simply not give one fuk about anything Thai related and mind ya own business.
> 
> Works brilliantly for me.




All true, all good advice.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Violence against women happens everywhere.  Its a sad reality.  It will never stop as long as people - men, women, gov't continue to look at the other way,  ignoring the problem and its root causes.  It takes balls and a lot of guts to tackle this problem face on, but if we do not do something about it, the rot/decay of the population will become more severe.  Its not an easy task, but this has to be addressed if we wish to become a better society in future generations.  

Every law enacted to protect women, the little acts that individuals or strangers do to make a difference or to help is a step forward.

----------


## Pragmatic

I'm not condoning the violence metered out to women but my belief is that violence metered out to men by women is about the same. Based on the fact men are more unlikely to report they've been beaten up by a woman.

I'm not into all this shit that it's always the man.




> Roughly 40 percent of the victims of severe physical violence were men. The CDC repeated the survey in 2011, the results of which were published in 2014, and found almost identical numbers — with the percentage of male severe physical violence victims slightly rising.Oct 26, 2015


 https://www.yahoo.com/beauty/the-num...771263030.html

----------


## GracelessFawn

Prolly in the West, but its a different story in ASIA.  Women are desserts, inferior, weaker.  Violence against women in Asia is a huge problem.  

Unlike most of the knights in shining armor here, I would come to your rescue if I see you being beaten by a woman, but that's just me.

----------


## Pragmatic

Sorry I don't see the difference here to the west.



> Violence against women in Asia is a huge problem.


Women in the west claim the same thing.

----------


## DrB0b

> Sorry I don't see the difference here to the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
>  Violence against women in Asia is a huge problem. 
> ...


And both statements are correct. However, in the West there is a lot of legal and social support in place to help the victims, in the East there is not. In the West violence against women is  generally acknowledged as being a problem which needs to be solved and much has been done at many levels to help deal with the problem. In Asia a lot of lip service has been paid to the issue but in general nothing much has been done to improve the situation. I guess a simple way to put is that in the west a known wife-beater would be ostracised and probably jailed, in many Asian countries he's just one of the boys and is just keeping the bitch in her place.

That said, I have still never seen a Thai man beating up his female partner in public and still think the part of the OP after "I have seen" is mostly BS.

----------


## wasabi

I'm a knight in shining armour in a Thai bar , when two pissed up bar girls start punching and kicking each other I always have to rescue them. Other Farang always advise me not to get involved in bar girl scrabble , but I have no problem wading into the middle of a bird punch up and bar fineing them both 2000bt for the night and your shift at the pub is over.
Then the knight takes over and uses his Sir lancer a lot to tame the damsels.

----------


## GracelessFawn

Good for you Wasabi for supporting the local business.

----------


## pickel

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> Sorry I don't see the difference here to the west.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen Thai men hitting their wives a couple times. I've seen Thai women hitting their husbands a few more than that. Witnessed one throw a knife at her husband, only to miss and have it fly out the door and hit a tourist walking by in the foot.

I've also had to disarm an ex of the knife she was trying stab me with, as well as another time the bottle she was trying to hit me with. (cue the bargirl jokes, but she wasn't one).
As well, I was having to constantly watch my rear view mirror as any business dealings I had with her had yet to be settled, and her and her new Thai boyfriend knew it would be better for them if I was dead.

So, from my, possibly biased, personal experiences, I have to disagree with Fawn.

----------


## tomcat

> Women are desserts, inferior, weaker.


True: Peach Melba rarely recovers from cutlery assaults...

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Have seen it once when the next door neighbour was trying to take the head off his wife with a machete. Another story. 
> What pisses me off is/was when Immigration came round to our houses  the other year. I had to have 2 villagers there in attendance to verify one thing and another. And one of the questions to my wife, well two, was do I 'treat her well and give her money.' Fcuking hypocrites.


And this was when you submitted a retirement extension application?

Quite why you had not submitted a complaint to their HQ is puzzling. The Colonel there clearly needs his wings clipped. They had no fucking right to do that Prag.

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Originally Posted by DrB0b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> ...


You should see a therapist.  You prolly need it in order to move on and get over your experiences with domineering and violent women.   

BTW, did you hide in the closet and use make-up/concealers to cover your black eye and bruises?  Did you lie and said you fell off the stairs when asked how you got those bruises?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> Have seen it once when the next door neighbour was trying to take the head off his wife with a machete. Another story. 
> What pisses me off is/was when Immigration came round to our houses  the other year. I had to have 2 villagers there in attendance to verify one thing and another. And one of the questions to my wife, well two, was do I 'treat her well and give her money.' Fcuking hypocrites.
> 
> 
> And this was when you submitted a retirement extension application?
> 
> Quite why you had not submitted a complaint to their HQ is puzzling. The Colonel there clearly needs his wings clipped. They had no fucking right to do that Prag.


No it wasn't for an extension. The local office at Kap Cheong decided that every farang on their books had to have a home visit irrespective of marriage or retirement. They claimed that too many farang were not actually living at the abode they claimed to live. And they wanted to stop this practice. 
All we got was a phone call  prior to the visit saying they would be coming, but couldn't specify a time. They basically did numerous visits to farangs within the area and their modus operandi was the same for all the farangs that I know who got a visit.
The stupid thing about the visits was that they visited all that were on their books but the ones who weren't never got a visit. The ones they wanted to catch.
No point complaining to the top guy at immigration as he was the one who ordered it. :Confused: 

Edit: I did a thread on it TheGent   


> https://teakdoor.com/thai-visas-and-v...ome-visit.html (Home visit)

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Seekingasylum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> ...


Damn Surin scallywags.....

----------


## pickel

> You should see a therapist. You prolly need it in order to move on and get over your experiences with domineering and violent women.  BTW, did you hide in the closet and use make-up/concealers to cover your black eye and bruises? Did you lie and said you fell off the stairs when asked how you got those bruises?


Is that what American women do? Thai women cut their husbands dicks off at an alarming rate, no hiding in the closet for them.

----------


## Hugh Cow

I've often wondered about these stop violence towards women campaigns . The problem IMO is violence in general. Usually but not exclusively male. There will always be those who prey upon people weaker than themselves. You rarely see a 50KG guy picking on a huge 100kg guy. Some guys are crazy and will fight anyone, they just love the violence and the adrenalin rush. Others for whatever inadequacy they have and others that are just opportunists, will prey on whoever they think are weaker. women in the main are not known for their fighting prowess and are easy targets. There have always been bullys and cowards and unfortunately IMHO, thus it will always be so.
 In many male societies "manliness" is equated with how well you can fight. It starts in establishing ones place in the pecking order at school and can often carry on through life with some. Then of course to add fuel to aggression, the ever presence of Alcohol.

----------


## tomcat

> There have always been bullys and cowards and unfortunately IMHO, thus it will always be so.


all this despite 2K years of Christian teaching...disappointing...

----------


## DrB0b

> Originally Posted by Hugh Cow
> 
> There have always been bullys and cowards and unfortunately IMHO, thus it will always be so.
> 
> 
> all this despite 2K years of Christian teaching...disappointing...


Yes. When I was a child at a Christian Brothers school it was noticeable that no matter how many times they beat us we still remained violent little twerps.

----------


## Eliminator

> all this despite 2K years of Christian teaching...disappointing...


And why do you say CHRISTIAN teaching when the thread is about Thais beating on their wives? Any so called MAN is far from being a man if he beats on a woman. It doesn't matter about the religion itself, it's in ALL religions and for me in what I've seen and read about over the years, it's mussies that commit more atrocities against women.

----------


## tomcat

> The problem IMO is violence in general.





> all this despite 2K years of Christian teaching.






> And why do you say CHRISTIAN teaching when the thread is about Thais beating on their wives?


...one generalization led to another, I'm afraid, in the way of many forum posts: I would point out, however, that one man's atrocity is another's religious requirement...'twas ever thus...

----------


## wasabi

> Good for you Wasabi for supporting the local business.


no problem, I've always had a soft spot for widows and orphans, so after hearing the bar girls tear jerking stories, I took the widows home and donated 1000bt towards each and everyone of them for the Isaan orphans.
Charitable deeds should be done with out blowing ones own trumpet.

----------


## tomcat

> Charitable deeds should be done with out blowing ones own trumpet.


particularly if there's a brownish blower in the area...

----------


## Latindancer

^^ Yes, I've donated at least a litre of my special home brew to the same cause. :Smile: 

^ But not to yours  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tomcat

> But not to yours


*cough*...well, no...marriage is a sacrament...

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Originally Posted by Hugh Cow
> 
> There have always been bullys and cowards and unfortunately IMHO, thus it will always be so.
> 
> 
> all this despite 2K years of Christian teaching...disappointing...


You are talking Shite TC. Christianity has nothing to do with it. Violence can be found in all societies. Nothing at all to do with Christianity.

----------


## tomcat

> Christianity has nothing to do with it.


apparently so...Jebus wasn't as persuasive as we've been told then...

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by tomcat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Hugh Cow
> ...


In retrospect and reflection, has everything to do with Christianity and related brethren - Euro cultures.

Backward.
Disconnected.

----------


## tomcat

> Choke holds are best if you do get involved.


although, cutting off blood to the brain may have no effect at all...

----------


## YourDaddy

I can't believe what I am reading! So, no one would intervene at all??

The first thing I would do is someone was beating the shit out of their gf/wife is do like the rest of Thais..... grab a cellphone and record the event.

Bunch of cowards!

----------


## tomcat

^ :rofl: ...

----------


## khmen

> I have just read a story in the Bangkok Post about an Aussie in Phuket who tried to stop a Thai kicking seven shades of shit out his wife in the middle of the road. Needless to say the Thai and his mates then turned on the good Samaritan from down under and kicked him into a hospital bed. 
> I have seen Thai men kick and punch their women before in public places and it always sickens me. They just dont care who sees them and its also shocking the way passing Thais just nonchalantly wander past as if its not happening.
> The question is would you intervene?


Yes, because I couldn't live with myself walking on by while a woman is being beaten by a man. It'd play on my mind and I'd feel like a fucking coward for not intervening.

I'm not a "hard man" by any measure, but afaic men who beat women are utter fucking scum and generally weak cowards, so I'd intervene and hope I didn't get my head kicked in...

I've done it before, taken a few blows for it and got hurt for little appreciation, but I'd do it again in a heartbeat.

----------


## tomcat

> I'm not a "hard man" by any measure


I might be able to help...

----------


## khmen

Re-reading the OP I see it was more relating to situations in SE Asia, wheras I was using the UK as my frame of reference...

In the context of SE Asia:

I'd like to think I would still intervene, but it would depend on the context...If I thought an intervention may present a mortal danger to myself I'd obviously have to walk on by. Though, I'd feel really fucking bad about it, and feel like an utter fucking coward for days after...

SE Asian men on their own turf are a dangerous proposition - as an outsider you just don't know their back up and support in the local area.

Even though you may be doing the right thing by intervening and protecting a woman, if the guy has power/influence/cronies in the vicinity you're getting a beatdown regardless...

----------


## khmen

> I'm not condoning the violence metered out to women but my belief is that violence metered out to men by women is about the same. Based on the fact men are more unlikely to report they've been beaten up by a woman.
> 
> I'm not into all this shit that it's always the man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...


I've been in a relationship with a physically abusive woman...I dunno if it's at similar levels, but I'd suspect male on female violence is higher...

----------


## tomcat

> Even though you may be doing the right thing by intervening and protecting a woman


However you slice it, you're still sticking your nose into someone else's business...

----------


## khmen

> Originally Posted by khmen
> 
> I'm not a "hard man" by any measure
> 
> 
> I might be able to help...


I doubt it mate, I've dabbled in all sorts of crazy shenanigans in my time and know which way my bread is buttered haha! 

My (hairdresser) missus has quite the social circle of good looking gay lads that I'm sure would appreciate the offer  :Smile:

----------


## khmen

> Originally Posted by khmen
> 
> Even though you may be doing the right thing by intervening and protecting a woman
> 
> 
> However you slice it, you're still sticking your nose into someone else's business...



Yes, but there's sticking your nose in someone elses business and then there is not being prepared to just walk on by while something really wrong is going on...

Like I said I've gotten involved in the past when some arsehile was beating a woman in the street in front of me...maybe not my business but am I fuck going to walk past and allow a woman to be beaten - I'll make it my business if it's relatively safe to do so (ie one cowardly wonan beater)

----------


## Passing Through

> However you slice it, you're still sticking your nose into someone else's business...


Which is not always a bad thing.

----------


## tomcat

> Which is not always a bad thing


remember where many of us are...

----------


## Passing Through

And? Living in Thailand doesn't change the fact that sometimes sticking your nose into other people's business is the right thing to do.

----------


## tomcat

> sometimes sticking your nose into other people's business is the right thing to do


particularly if you don't value your nose...

----------


## Passing Through

Cowardice is hardly the best place from which to generalize rules of behaviour.

----------


## tomcat

discretion and common sense have bigger roles to play in a foreign culture, however...

----------


## Passing Through

If you're not going to stand up for a stranger, you're not going to stand up for a stranger, tomcat, and you can find any number of appealing justifications for that stance. 

As others have said, there's not much point taking on a gang but if a woman is being hit (or in danger of being hit) and there's at least a fair chance of coming out on top, should your peace-making skills not be up to par, I think you have a responsibility to act and failing to act is a sign of moral weakness.

----------


## tomcat

> but if a woman is being hit


western-oriented sexist outrage: why not come to the rescue of _anyone_ who's being attacked?

----------


## Passing Through

> why not come to the rescue of _anyone_ who's being attacked?


I would. But this is about women. Perhaps you didn't notice the thread title. It's 'Thais beating up their wifes in public'.




> western-oriented sexist outrage


Grow up, tomcat.

----------


## Fluke

I did see a Thai guy once beating a female in the street a while back
I told him to stop and that it was a terrible for a man to beat a woman
I explained to him why males shouldnt attack females
He then explained to me what a bitch she was and what she had done
OK, fair enough .
Carry on, beating well deserved

----------


## tomcat

> But this is about women


you're certainly going to be busy rushing to scenes of domestic conflict in your tights and cape...with moral outrage as your sword and shield...

----------


## Passing Through

And you'll be sitting at home, cuddling up to your personal cowardice and moral failure. Such is the world.

----------


## tomcat

> And you'll be sitting at home


and enjoying a drink, secure in the knowledge that White Man's Justice is patrolling the streets...or do you fly?...

----------


## Passing Through

That's right tomcat, your personal failings are actually my racism.

----------


## Fluke

> And you'll be sitting at home, cuddling up to your personal cowardice and moral failure. Such is the world.


   I do believe that you are being sexist , saying that its morally wrong to attack a female , but quite acceptable to attack a male .
  I believe in female equality and they equally deserve a slap, as any man would also deserve one

----------


## tomcat

> your personal failings are actually my racism


well said: you're on the path to cultural recovery...

----------


## Hugh Cow

> As well, I was having to constantly watch my rear view mirror as any business dealings I had with her had yet to be settled, and her and her new Thai boyfriend knew it would be better for them if I was dead.


Fork me no wonder your name is Pickel.

----------


## DJ Pat

Fuck poking my nose into someones argument. Specially an angry Thai guy in Thailand. You simply will never be able to bring him round to it being "not the morally wrong thing to do" ..leave it alone and mind your own fucking business. 

Will she thank you for your heroics?... Hell no.

Some real super heroes on this thread.
I hate woman beaters but get real will you.

----------


## tomcat

...I thought this was all settled pages ago...

----------


## DJ Pat

> ...I thought this was all settled..


You wanna step outside?

----------


## Pragmatic

> I did see a Thai guy once beating a female in the street a while back
> I told him to stop and that it was a terrible for a man to beat a woman
> I explained to him why males shouldnt attack females
> He then explained to me what a bitch she was and what she had done
> OK, fair enough .
> Carry on, beating well deserved


 So a Thai guy stopped beating the woman so that he could explain to you in English why he was beating her? You only hear his side of the story and give the OK to carry on.   :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:  :smiley laughing:   You are a complete and utter liar ya fruit cake.

----------


## tomcat

> You are a complete and utter liar


the story is obviously apocryphal...

----------


## HuangLao

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> You are a complete and utter liar
> 
> 
> the story is obviously apocryphal...


.....and those usual sorts that take the likes of Fluke much too seriously, therefore requiring a legitimate response to the chained pulled.

----------


## hick

> You are a complete and utter liar ya fruit cake.


^  :Smile: 


Fluke's Day Out


One day our hero Fluke is toddling along a cobbled street quietly minding his own business on the way to the local pub to watch a bit of sport.  He spies an altercation afoot:




> _I did see a Thai guy once beating a female in the street a while bac_k


He immediately halts and signs for the man to stop his beating at once.

The madman obliges.




> _I told him to stop and that it was a terrible for a man to beat a woman_


Fluke produces two folding chairs and a small collapsible table from his trench coat and invites the madman to sit.  He then unceremoniously hangs a small sign over the table reading: "the doctor is in," as the beaten woman stares into the corner of the dark alley trembling and fearing fate.




> _I explained to him why males shouldnt attack females_


The madman gives a visual explanation and fully retorts in a manner that is not only convincing but builds an angst in Fluke that is directed at the beaten woman until he is acrimonious and decides that she certainly deserves a good whipping, at the least.




> _He then explained to me what a bitch she was and what she had done_


At this, Fluke takes down the sign, and begins folding his belongings while casting hateful glances at this horrible example of a female dawdling in the corner taking up men's oxygen.




> _OK, fair enough .
> Carry on, beating well deserved_


And so the madman, reaching to fetch a splintered board on the alleyway's floor continues his assault on this well-deserving heathen, bitch of a species with the newly gained support of a passing farang, self-appointed judge and doctorate.

Fluke pauses in his retreat, turns and (smiling) hands the madman a fresh set of brass knuckles that he had stashed in his side-pocket.

----------


## DrB0b

^ Brilliant!  :rofl:

----------


## DJ Pat

What if fluke misreads a situation?

A korean tourist catches a LB at Pattaya Beach stealing his wallet. Fluke walks past and assumes its a Thai beating a woman.
What happened next?

----------


## hick

I don't watch Part IIs

----------


## stroller

> What if fluke misreads a situation?


DJ Pat hasn't paid the restaurant bill and is doing a runner. The waitress catches up with him, but stumbles, falls down and gets up, covered in bruises, crying.
At that moment, Fluke walks around the street corner...

What happens next?

----------


## DJ Pat

Fluke has indeed misread it. All ready to put me in a sleeper hold....but ...

The 24yo part time waitress (she's also a student) decided to chase me because she found out l was 33.

I explain the situation to fluke and he continues on his way

----------


## Pragmatic

> the story is obviously apocryphal...


We know that but in Flukes mind it really happened.

Hey Fluke, whilst the Thai gentleman was explaining to you as to why he's beating the shit out of his bint, why didn't she fook off?  :rofl:

----------


## tomcat

> why he's beating the shit out of his bint, why didn't she fook off?


good question: waiting for the sequel: "Revenge of Buffalo Wife"...

----------


## Fluke

> Originally Posted by tomcat
> 
> the story is obviously apocryphal...
> 
> 
> We know that but in Flukes mind it really happened.
> 
> Hey Fluke, whilst the Thai gentleman was explaining to you as to why he's beating the shit out of his bint, why didn't she fook off?


  I sat on her , to make sure that She couldnt abscond, before the verdict was delivered .

----------


## tomcat

> I sat on her


no need for euphemisms...

----------


## patsycat

Having been the beaten wife about 20 years ago, at the time there was no support from Social Services, doctors etc. Don't forget there is also mental abuse.  I finally got out, but the memories still raise ther ugly heads. 

I don't doubt that men are beaten, do you think I just sat there like a pillock and didn't hit back?  Of course I did, but he never had two black eyes, fractured arm, broken ribs etc.  He was also one of those who thought it was his right to demand sex whenever  he wanted it.  The threats that he could get me arrested and deported from Switzerland etc.  To leave him, I had to do it silently.  Get a place to live etc.  And just get the fuck out. 

Then the phone calls to my workplace (this is before mobiles), begging me to go home, won't do it again etc,

Would I intervene, probably not in Thailand.  But here. without  a doubt, as would others.

It's a horrible life changing thing,  I moved on, had some great loving, fun relationships,  But, there is always that thought - will it happen again?  At least now I know my rights.

The thought of Fluke sitting on anyone gives me the heeby Jeebies!!

----------


## tomcat

> Of course I did, but he never had two black eyes, fractured arm, broken ribs etc.


...and what action did the police take when they were informed by the hospital of the assault?

----------


## patsycat

Well,  when the neighbours called our local village police they arrived.  Of course, they were all his friends.  They just told us to sleep in separate rooms.

The local hospital took photos, and kept them on file.  Which I later used in my first legal, with a lawyer, request for seperation.

Don't forget, I needed out.  That's why I had to do it steathily.  It had got to the point that I really did fear for my life.

Doesn't really matter now.  He died a few years later. Two weeks after he had called me about a divorce.

----------


## buriramboy

So why was just packing your bags and leaving while he was at work never an option?

----------


## birding

At least Thais dont need the inlaws to fly 8000 miles to help.

Parents fly 8,000 miles from India to Florida &#39;to beat their son&#39;s wife, 33, for being disobedient&#39;

----------


## patsycat

> So why was just packing your bags and leaving while he was at work never an option?


I had nowhere to go, here it can take weeks or months to find even a shitty, cockroach infected "flat".  Also, the mental aspect of the whole situation - deportation etc. even though I had a legal residence permit.  My friends, by then, had been pushed away etc.  He had them all checked out.

I know now, all that was bull.  But at the time, I did try to save what was left of the marriage, I still believed it could be saved.  He promised it would never happen again.  I loved him.  But the accusations of fucking my bosses, random people, even his own friends puts you down.  I was better educated, smarter than him - he hated that.  I even managed to cheat when playing the French version of Trivial Pursuit, for Gods sake!!  In his warped mind.  I was his property.  Now I feel pity for him.  He messed up two marriages, his ow son.  All for what he was imaginingin his psychotic mind.

But Karma came along -  when he died.  I as his wife got a big chunk of cash!!

It was the worst 7 years of my life.  Even this cancer thing is nothing in comparison.  Next year, I can probably get his Pension.  He never paid me a Franc during our seperation -  I still feel that he owes me.  Mental stress, depression, not trusting other men etc.

It's very hurtful to bring this all up again.  But that is my stance on men beating women, and it will never change.  Call me a feminist, hard hearted biatch.  Whatever.  I am not.  I am a nice, genorous, loving person.  With a wicked sense of humour!!

----------


## AntRobertson

> So why was just packing your bags and leaving while he was at work never an option?

----------


## lob

> 


ye b/b's comment is a bit naive to say the least...  i dispair.

----------


## cyrille

It's not his fault he has the life experience of little Lord Fauntleroy allied to the politics of an NF supporting 80s skinhead.

----------


## buriramboy

> It's not his fault he has the life experience of little Lord Fauntleroy allied to the politics of an NF supporting 80s skinhead.


Run along to your well done steak smothered in Coleman's mustard you pathetic pleb.

----------

